# let's talk about crisis pregnancy centers (spin-off from PBA thread)



## Super Pickle (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey everyone. I noticed in the PBA thread that several people were interested in or involved with crisis pregnancy centers. Can we talk about our experiences with them? What do we like or not like about the ones we've known?

I volunteered in one in downtown Chicago for about two years and hope to go back when ds#2 starts solids.

When I felt "called" to volunteer in a CPC I was scared because of all the negative propaganda I'd heard about them. But I was relieved to find that at this one, no gory pictures are used and no proselytizing is done. Basically, we treat the woman with respect; we act as sounding boards/shoulders to cry on and then we give encouragement; we offer to show non-graphic, educational videos on the medical procedure of abortion; and we connect women with resources, such as free prenatal care thru 6 weeks postpartum at one of the local Catholic hospitals. Our two biggest "tools" for preventing abortion are the free ultrasounds we offer and the complete, new layettes we give free to any pregnant woman who is either contemplating abortion or is in financial need. We also have a mentoring program in which one counselor keeps up with a client throughout her pregnancy and beyond, if possible. We offer bi-monthly parenting classes and abstinence support classes, but we rarely have anyone show up because there is no "reward" system, like the "mommy bucks" mentioned in the PBA thread. But I, too, feel uncomfortable with the idea of bribing women to come to our classes.

The center has 3 full-time paid staff but the majority of the counseling is done by volunteers. The staff are some of the most dynamic, smart, sweet, godly women I have ever known. A and B have both had abortions; B and C are both single mothers, B is an MSW, and C is actuallly a former client who was in the mentoring program and got this job when it opened up.

I have heard some awful stories from clients. We get a lot of clients from the poorest areas in Chicago.

We don't consider it our job to change anyone's mind regarding abortion. We leave it in the hands of the Holy Spirit and trust that some of the seeds that we sow will come to bear fruit. This takes a lot of the pressure off and makes it easier to treat the women with non-judgemental love and compassion. It is such a high when you open a woman's eyes to her ability to mother and see her begin to love and cherish the child she is carrying. You see her begin to dream and hope. It is amazing.

Because my husband is about to get his doctorate and wants to stay in academia, we will most likely be living in and around colleges and universities for the rest of our lives. I would love to be involved in a CPC that is aimed at college students, since soooo many college women get pregnant and either abort (majority) or drop out of school (small fraction). My vision is a center that focuses on keeping women in college while providing them the support they need to be great mothers. One that also promotes attachment parenting and connects these women with midwives, and makes parenting while in school a viable option.

THat's enough from me. What about the rest of you?


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

I have gone in a few times for free tests. Some are more christian than others. Some waste the client's time (yes, some of the clients have jobs and lives and aren't just irresponsible teenagers who watch tv all day!) by going through an hour of prayers before they will do the test. Others just do the test and you can barely tell they are christian.

They offered me some inadequate abortion info when I was 19, thought I was pg, and perhaps would have aborted. They said doctors can't see what they are doing so they operate by touch with a scalpel in your uterus. That is not true. They use ultrasound. I can understand the CPC's stance on abortion, but that doesn't mean they should lie to people.

The one you work for sounds like a good place - do they support the rights of single women and teenagers to be parents? The ones I went to were all about adoption. One center had a particularly scary pamphlet about marraige, saying that if you just live with your boyfriend you are at great risk for experiencing domestic violence, but that if you marry him your risk is really low. That is not true. Married women are beaten all the time. The CDC says the leading cause of death for all pregnant women is domestic violence. If your boyfriend is beating you, you should be offered support for leaving him, not told to marry him.

They also do not support contraceptives; abstinence only. I think a CPC ideally should serve all clients and support their choices - including aboriton, parenting, adoption, continuing to have sex, contraception, etc. Surely if you do not support abortion you would at least think contraception isn't that bad? Since it can prevent abortion?

One center refused to provide the free baby stuff to a 13-year-old mother because the baby's "father" was 25 and the mother would not report him to the police. So an innocent child was denied clothing (the mother and child were homeless, btw) because of the center's policy. Services should be provided on the basis of need, not on how compliant the mother is with the system.

I also question how well they can help those who are not christian. If a client were to say "I need the help but don't want you to pray" I think that is her right. Most likely the center would not think so.

I have a friend who went to one of those christian maternity homes when she was 17. (Yep, they still have those!) It was OK about her decision to parent (again, some are all about adoption and shame-teaching) but get this - they confiscated her Stephen King novels because they wanted her to "be careful about what she was putting into her mind" but they allowed her to SMOKE in the building! Not exactly in the best interest of the child, is it? They also told her that since she did not have a job, a condition of her staying at the center was to work in their adjoining christmas ornament factory for far less than minimum wage. At the end, though, I think my friend thought it was an OK place to be.

I think these centers can be useful to some but I would choose Planned Parenthood myself.


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

I don't have any experience with the pregnancy crisis centers, but I do really like Planned Parenthood (and used their services for checkups and tests and birth control when I was young and without means). They made absolutely certain that I understood my options and what their risks and benefits were. They were down to earth and compassionate. I support them.


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

I have been a part of some wonderful CPCs in my time, the one I am currently involved with is particularly amazing.

Women are helped throughout their pregnancy and beyond. The workers there are compassionate, loving people who truly care deeply about mother and child. There is no lying about abortion, and no *push* for adoption (but it is presented as an option)

Any mother who chooses to keep her child it encouraged in every way, they are not told to marry the BF, they are encouraged to stay in school, we help them find other services that are available to them and do all we can to get them everything we need. Luckily the community is very supportive and provides us with adequate funding to help these women through their crisis pregnancy and beyond.

My current idea is to bring in a little more AP to the center. I am planning to start making slings (and have a video and instruction sheet available- as well as come in to help any mama who wants to get used to her sling), and to encourage BFing by giving out info, nursing my new baby there







, and offering to take anyone who is interested to LLL with me. I want to get together a "lending library" of Dr. Sears and other AP books, as well as talk to the women about gentle discipline, etc. I could use suggestions on this topic actually.

I think that the most important service we provide is being there to listen, and to encourage and mentor the women who need it.

We also have a program for post-abortion counseling (which women have to seek out on their own-so we are not trying to make women feel guilty, we are providing services for those already struggling with their abortion) our program focuses on forgiving oneself.

That's all for now, thanks for starting this thread, I was reluctant to join, b/c I have a feeling there will be a fair amount of CPC bashing, but that's why this is "activism" right, everything is suppossed to be a debate here.


----------



## daylily (Dec 1, 2001)

A few years ago, I expressed an interest in volunteering at my city's pregnancy center. The volunteer packet they sent me required a reference from my pastor and I was required to sign a statement saying that I believed that Jesus was the son of God. I *do* believe in Jesus, but no way do I think that this should be a criteria judging a person's ability to be a good volunteer, so I threw the forms in the trash.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

They also asked me if I knew anyone who has had an abortion, in hopes that I would refer them to their support group. I know lots of people who have, but they are not religious, so I didn't think they'd like the group.

Does anyone know what the groups are like? Hopefully, they are a way to come to terms with the past and respectfully honor the baby, and not just some group that tells women what horrible sinners they are.

I even checked out one of their abstinence support groups! (Again, I was only 19, so I really didn't know what I was doing!







) I was the only one in attendance and the 2 volunteers talked about abstinence. They were really nice, but I couldn't relate to all the religion. I think it would be neat if they had abstinence and post-abortion groups that were not religious.


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

You are a cool person, Greaseball!


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

I hope there are good ones out there ! The one that jess7396 talks about sounds great- what they SHOULD be like. The only ones I've had experience with were, unfortunately, like the other ones mentioned. I worked at a church daycare for a while, and heard all about the cpc; and the one that church ran was one of the "adoption/super strict rules like no Stephen King/no real support" cpc's.......and......I think that these are the majority.

That's why I've been thinking about starting one.....a non denominational CPC that empowers women and helps them.

Also, a bit off topic, but from my understanding, docs do not use ultrasound at all during an abortion- they do one prior to it IN SOME CASES but not ususally. It is done "blind".

Kristi


----------



## barbara (Feb 13, 2002)

I volunteered for several years to man the CPC hot line on weekends. The calls were forwarded to my home phone over the weekend when the center was closed. I also co-taught childbirth classes at the center. I never did any christian wittnessing at the center or over the phone, simply gave a shoulder to cry on and advice where applicable, or directed them to agencies that could help them.

There are 3 centers in my area and they are all run by and financially supported by christians. These people are sincere and truely want to help women and babies. Sometimes they may push their own deeply held beliefs on the women they help, but that is not unlike the doctors and staff at hospitals that push thier beliefs, or the staff at Planned Parenthood and abortion clinics who direct and offer advice based on their beliefs. I guess you simply have to understand where you seeking help and take what applies to you and leave what does not agree with your own belief system.

It is a shame that there are no centers to help pregnant women that are run secular folks, but I guess the passion just isn't there for such centers. Perhaps one day there will be, in the meantime, I'm grateful for the CPC's and the devoted people that volunteer their time and money to make life easier for mothers and babies.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by barbara_
*IIt is a shame that there are no centers to help pregnant women that are run secular folks, but I guess the passion just isn't there for such centers. Perhaps one day there will be, in the meantime, I'm grateful for the CPC's and the devoted people that volunteer their time and money to make life easier for mothers and babies.







*
Actually, there are.

They're called Planned Parenthood clinics. Or the YWCA (the social services organization part of it.) Or a myriad of other local centers.

The vast majority of PP clinics I have visited (for low cost GYN care back in my hand-to-mouth financial days) also provided care and referrals for pregnant women (just like the CPCs do...not many have their own OBs, after all), and the same list of resources that CPCs point their clients too. Including the names/addresses/phone numbers of churches with donation closets.

I've always found it annoying that people (on both sides) assume that the only pro-life folks are Christians. I consider myself anti-abortion, and pro-life (in that I am vehemently against the death penalty as well). But the Pro-Life movement certainly would have nothing to do with me, nor I with it. There are plenty of secular folks who put their $$ and volunteer time were their hearts are. It just tends to be spread out. After all, isn't it the pro-life Republicans who are all for cutting benefits for welfare, WIC, and other programs that help women and children?

Nobody has the market on generosity or ass-itude, sorry.


----------



## barbara (Feb 13, 2002)

Kitty, I certianlly didn't mean to say that only christians, buddists, muslims, and other religious folks were the only ones that cared about this issue.

I was trying to make the point that it has traditionally been religious people that have done this kind of work; i.e. schools, colleges, hospitals, and charity organizations were mostly all started by religious groups.) The Salvation Army and the YMCA/YWCA (Young Men's/Woman's Christian Association) are both Christian organizations.

I was unaware that Planned Parenthood provided free assistance to pregnant women. There are certianly more Planned Parenthood clinics around the country than there are CPCs, so I'm confused as to why the people that don't want a religious flavor don't go to PP for the help they need.


----------



## Wendydagny (Sep 19, 2002)

nak, but I volunteered during college for a time at a cpc run by united way. it provided dorm-type housing, food, etc for at risk moms who chose to have their babies, both before and for a time after birth. the women had to do vocational training or school, but child care was provided for them. they also had to take parenting classes, but they were very ap in nature, pro-bf etc. it was a wonderful secular alternative that was anti-abortion and abstinence-supportive. so they do exist


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by barbara_
*I was unaware that Planned Parenthood provided free assistance to pregnant women. There are certianly more Planned Parenthood clinics around the country than there are CPCs, so I'm confused as to why the people that don't want a religious flavor don't go to PP for the help they need.*
Planned Parenthood is associated with birth control and abortion. If they started up a huge campaign about their pre-natal offerings, I think a lot of people would be up in arms, suggesting they are only getting people in the door to offer them abortions. It's almost like people want to know what they'll get when the walk in the door. If I go in, they will convince me I've already made the right decision.


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

Having been to PP, I certainly don't consider them a CPC at all- they might give out the phone numbers to welfare programs (but some do not), but that is not a CPC.

PP has it's place, but that isn't it.

Kristi


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

Planned Parenthood doesn't provide prenatal care or assistance with adoption or parenting. They are free for teens and low-income people, though.

There is also the Parent Enhancement Program (maybe something different in every state) that provides parenting support for young parents ages 14-25.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

I know of many CPCs that cannot provide prenatal care--they are lay-volunteer staffed. They can only provide support groups (which some PPs facilitate as well) and resource lists (which all the PPs I've ever been to do too) and sometimes have their own resource closet. All the PPs I've used also had extensive contact lists for low-cost or sliding-fee-scale prenatal care with private doctors.

I have heard of CPCs that had their own doctors (I kind of hope that the places that have the ultrasound machines at least have doctors or techs associated with them), but from what I understand those are not the rule.

So. If it's just referral and resources that one is after, you don't need to go to a place that has a bible verse slapped on every wall and a prayer quota for each client's visit. I've donated stuff to CPCs before, even briefly volunteered at one before I left the church behind. I didn't need a pastor's reference, the people there seemed quite nice, but they were strictly lay counselors. Only in-house training. But, to their credit, they were very clear, even on the forms that the clients were asked to sign, that they would not provide referrals to abortion providers and that it was an evangelical Christian outreach.

I also second the notion that adoption is not an easy or always-beautiful option. Adoption can be just as traumatic as abortion for some people, to be honest. Also, adoption tends to only be the rosy "Every child a wanted child" picture if the mother and father of the unborn are white. That leaves out a lot of folks. Though from what I understand it's mostly white folks who get abortions anyway, so perhaps if adoption were pushed at places where abortions are performed that might provide a happy outcome for 2/3 of the triad involved.

Now, I may need some clarification here. Are groups like Bethany and Catholic Family Services being included under the CPC heading? I thought CPCs were a specific (though loosely affiliated) group of abortion alternative "counseling" centers. I vaguely remember there being a bit of a to-do when I was in college because another group had set up shop using similar words to Crisis Pregnancy Centers and the original folks were mad. This was back in the late 90s though, so maybe that's resolved? It seems weird to me that CPCs would run a maternity home. I thought that was the province of CFS and the Salvation Army (I was born in a Salvation Army maternity facility) and other organizations with relatively large amounts of $$ to spend. I can't see a local CPC group like the ones I've personally been involved with having that much capital.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

The one I spoke of, Orchard Inn, was a non-profit not affiliated with a CPC, though since it is a christian place I'm sure a CPC would refer people to them. It's a shelter for homeless teens who are pregnant. Actually, I think you can be slightly older than a teenager as well. They have a quota, so while my friend was there, there was also a 20-yr-old who was not even pg, just homeless.







:


----------



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

super pickle, i think what you are doing is wonderful. you are doing Gods' work.


----------



## barbara (Feb 13, 2002)

The CPCs in this area have purchased homes, or had them donated, in which they provide housing for women and children until they can get on their feet. There is always a host couple or woman that is kind of the dorm mom. They also have private homes that mothers and children can be placed in. Everything is run on a donation and volunteer basis.

There is a lot more than just phone numbers of obs that is offered, and the women that volunteer really do care about helping the physical and emotional needs of these women.


----------



## pie (Apr 7, 2006)

I went to one of those places when I was pregnant with my son, because we didn't have insurance coverage and I wanted to see a doctor. They helped me out but I felt really out of place being 26 with a husband.


----------



## VisionQuest (Dec 28, 2001)

I went to a CPC when I was 18 years old because they had free pregnancy testing. I'm sure they were just trying to get their point across, but it was not a good experience for me at all.

While I was waiting for my test results, they had me watch a video about what happens during an abortion. Mind you, I had already had an abortion (but was in a relationship at this time and thought the birth control failed) and knew what happens but it still freaked me out. The video showed a fetus laying between a woman's legs on a table and the baby was pretty far along, further along than three months, would be my guess. I still remember it. The fetus was actually still moving somewhat on the table!

While some may deem that that would be effective, all it did was make me feel sick to my stomach! I'm sure that other methods could have been used but that was a gut-wrenching method. It turned out that I was not pregnant.

I know that some CPCs do great things. That very CPC that I went to helped a mom I know whose husband left her for someone else when their son was 2 and she was pregnant with their second child.


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 15, 2002)

I went to one with a friend many years ago who was pg and thought about abortion. I found it fine - not evangelizing or anything. Years leter though when I was in the same position and had a baby by myself and went back there - they had no support whatsoever, it was really lame. There is a big point to "us" right-to-lifers wanting to end abortion but having no support system for mothers who make the decision to keep their babies.
I think the most violent right to lifers would do a much better service in devoting their passions to creating real crisis centers that give diapers, clothing, and group support and FINANCIAL AID to single mothers - also there should be 24 hour crisis workers available to show up in the middle of the night when the baby is crying and mothers don't know what to do....

Ok the CPC gives counseling to avoid abortion, but then what?

And I have to say one more thing, abortion IS GOREY, and violent and visceral, and the over -clinicalisation of it is a crime. Once when a friend of mine got psychological counselling after an abortion she had that mentally destroyed her - I watched a medical video tape that the therapist had given her showing the procedure of abortion. That was when I became right to life.

We cover our eyes to the reality of the procedure and its bloodiness and violence, and then it is so much easier to sweep it under the rug....

Anyhoo - just my thoughts.


----------



## barbara (Feb 13, 2002)

Oatmeal I'm sure there are CPCs out there that only give counseling to avoid abortion, but that has not been my experience with the ones that I have been associated with.

What they do give is 24 hour help by phone and in emergencies help in person. They give free testing and assist in applying for the financial help that is available through govt. agencies and private charities. They don't have the resources to provide financial help themselves, as they are dependent on donations to keep themselves running.

They have drom style houses where woman and children can live rent free until they can get on their feet. They also have many families that provide housing similar to exchange student housing, and yes the mom will have to live by the family rules in these cases, but it is rent free and meals are provided also.

CPCs also provide clothing for mom and baby, diapers, carseats, cribs, etc. They provide free childbirth education classes and breastfeeding and parenting support groups. Most even provide formula for moms that have already choosen not to breastfeed.

I know many woman that have served as doulas for single moms and thrown baby showers for them, cooked meals when the baby came and knitted layettes.

I just don't know what else you are all expecting from non-profit, volunteer staffed organizations.

It seems to me that bashing CPCs is a lot of hot air. These are charity organizations doing the best they can with limited funds and volunteer staff.

The Govt. has programs available for single moms also that pay for college and child care, as well as formula, dairy products and dry goods, health care and subsidized housing in some cases. There is help available, it isn't always the help one wnats, and the govt. agencies don't treat people with dignity, but the assistance is available.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

There is no excuse for not treating a pregnant woman with dignity. She carries the next generation (sorry of that sounds hokey, but it's true!) and that child also deserves to be treated with respect. It's not reasonable to punish a child because you disagree with the actions of her parents.

Children benefit a society. Those who bring children into society should be heralded. Without these women, society would not benefit.

Perhaps pregnancy would be less of a crisis for these women if they were told of what good things they were doing for the world, rather than told of how they were "sinning."


----------



## Super Pickle (Apr 29, 2002)

Great points Greaseball.
"Perhaps pregnancy would be less of a crisis for these women if they were told of what good things they were doing for the world, rather than told of how they were "sinning.""
...Or that they are ruining their futures or that they are incapable of nurturing a new life.

It's encouraging to know that some of you have used CPC's services (well, in the cases where you got actual help instead of just talk).

Daylily, I had a similar experience to yours: the first place I looked into volunteering at, they never called me back. I remember thinking, "Arent' these places desperate for volunteers?" but looking back I realize it was probably because when she asked me what church I went to, I told her truthfully that we were new in the area and I didn't belong to any church.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

My dh worked for a year as a church musician and was up front about the fact that he was not a christian. Sometimes what you can do for the place is more important than your beliefs, so I don't see why one would have to attend church to volunteer in a CPC.








T
Does one even have to go to church to be a christian? Plenty of non-christians go to church just because they like the atmosphere of serenity.


----------



## oatmeal (Nov 15, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by barbara_
*Oatmeal I'm sure there are CPCs out there that only give counseling to avoid abortion, but that has not been my experience with the ones that I have been associated with.

What they do give is 24 hour help by phone and in emergencies help in person. They give free testing and assist in applying for the financial help that is available through govt. agencies and private charities. They don't have the resources to provide financial help themselves, as they are dependent on donations to keep themselves running.

They have drom style houses where woman and children can live rent free until they can get on their feet. They also have many families that provide housing similar to exchange student housing, and yes the mom will have to live by the family rules in these cases, but it is rent free and meals are provided also.

CPCs also provide clothing for mom and baby, diapers, carseats, cribs, etc. They provide free childbirth education classes and breastfeeding and parenting support groups. Most even provide formula for moms that have already choosen not to breastfeed.

I know many woman that have served as doulas for single moms and thrown baby showers for them, cooked meals when the baby came and knitted layettes.

I just don't know what else you are all expecting from non-profit, volunteer staffed organizations.

It seems to me that bashing CPCs is a lot of hot air. These are charity organizations doing the best they can with limited funds and volunteer staff.

The Govt. has programs available for single moms also that pay for college and child care, as well as formula, dairy products and dry goods, health care and subsidized housing in some cases. There is help available, it isn't always the help one wnats, and the govt. agencies don't treat people with dignity, but the assistance is available.*
barbara - sorry but you are totally generalizing again. I am talking about the only CPC on the entire Westside of Los Angeles. They do NONE of the things you say, there's no 24 hour anything, their "resource list" sends you to WIC and DPSS - "so what"! I say.

What do I expect?

I expect George Bush and Barbara Bush, and the first lady of this country, and Jerry Falwell and all his buddies, and Arnold Schwarznegger (the "child advocate") to PUT THEIR MONEY WHERE THEIR MOUTHS ARE!!!!!

That is what I expect.

I expect there to be fund raising events no less important that AIDS walk to make money for these women and children in peril.

I went to the CPC after my baby was born when I had no money. They gave me a ziplock baggie with 6 diapers in it.

GIVE ME A BREAK!

Women having a baby on their own can't make it under these circumstances and it's no wonder at all the aboriton is the more popular option!

That thing you said about free housing - OH PLEASE! Gimme another break. It doesn't exist in my part of the woods.

Sorry if i sound outraged, it's just this kind of thing is told to women like myself in a crisis pregnancy situation and it's bollocks. We learn too late that the help we were promised doesn't exist and frankly, that is an outrage.

oatmeal.


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

I understand that you are upset about the treatment you received and the lack of care at the center you experienced, but the fact is that these centers are not state funded, they are funded by private donations, given *almost* exclusively by pro-lifers.

I guess I have just been fortunate, of all the centers I have experienced, they have all somehow managed to have enough diapers and formula, and staff for a 24 hour hotline, at a minimum. I now am connected with one of the best, but again, it has all it does, b/c of private citizens choosing to donate to them, I chose to give my tax returns to groups like this, as I know that what the government has already taken is not being given to these groups (luckily a portion of it does go to WIC and such, but still...)

I see Barbara's point, if you do not choose to support these centers, as a private citizen, when you can, then you can't complain about what they are able to provide, they do what they can with what they have, which is not much.

PS_ I have never experienced any CPC with ANY paid employees, all the ones I have known were entirely volunteer staffing, the money they do get is going directly to help women and children.


----------



## Super Pickle (Apr 29, 2002)

Housing _is_ a big problem, one we struggle with constantly at the CPC. We have 3 pages full of referrals in our resource directory but they are always full and many have restrictions, such as you have to be under 18, or be hispanic, or have other children, or be planning to place your child for adoption, etc. (Each of these places is independently operated, we just refer to them)

What might work would be for an organization to buy a big house and rent the rooms out to single moms at a low rate, and just let it be a _space_ and allow community to flower naturally among the moms.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

There's one problem with your suggestion. (Please don't be offended at the parallel I draw here between CPS-watch moms and CPC-moms. It's just the only thing I have to go on. )
A close friend of mine was trying to get her kids back out of foster care. She attended mandatory parenting classes and was encouraged to "bring a friend" so I ended up going. It was the blind leading the blind. There was a facilitator there, but the discussions were group led, and the peer-to-peer advice was gut-wrenchingly bad. I would hope that there could be long-term continuity with good parents continuing in any group over time. However, I would not expose myself or my children to the parents and children I met that were achieving assistance there.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

I haven't heard of those that provide housing. I have heard, on teen mom discussion boards, that those who stay at such housing arrangements aren't happy with them. They are not given a safe place, just a free place. Who says a free place has to be dangerous? They were also given curfews or on lockdown after a certain time, and were not free to socialize with friends outside the house. Belongings were randomly searched. They had to shower in front of everyone else. They were treated like prisoners; not like living, feeling women having their first babies.

Just because a place is run on a tight budget doesn't mean it has to be like jail. Pregnancy is not wrong, it's not something one should have to be punished for or "learn their lesson" about. Again, how hard is it to celebrate these women and the lives they carry? How hard is it for a welfare worker, maternity home volunteer or WIC person to say "Congratulations on your pregnancy! Is there anything I can do for you today?"

Yes, beggars can be choosers, especially where their unborn are concerned. Babies need healthy, happy mothers that are well-provided for. It's a need, not a luxury!


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

There is a group in my area with the unfortunate name "The Mary Jane House". They provide housing for pregnant women in need over the age of 18 at their facility. They also arrange for pregnant minors to be housed in licensed foster homes. (There is apparently a big legal issue with minors and adults living in the same group home.) These arrangements run for about 8-12 weeks postpartum. They offer free childbirth classes at the center and parenting classes.


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 12, 2003)

I agree that women in crisis pregnancies need to have their pregnancies celebrated. The CPC I am working with gives women booties when they get a + pregnancy test, and I am going to be making slings for them. We definitely celebrate the women and her new life created









*although that would make us terrible fanatics to other people, you can't please everyone


----------



## barbara (Feb 13, 2002)

Oatmeal, I'm sorry that the CPC in Los Angeles is as you discribe. It is shameful and I think someone like you ought to start one that does provide the things that woman need.

The 3 CPC serving the metropolitan area where I live do all provide the services I mentioned and I know that there are hundreds more like these around the country. Unfortunately they are mostly supported by pro-life churches and individuals and so the funding for them is limited.

I encourage you to start one in your area or support an already existing one so that they can increase the services they are able to provide.


----------



## barbara (Feb 13, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by jess7396_
*I agree that women in crisis pregnancies need to have their pregnancies celebrated. The CPC I am working with gives women booties when they get a + pregnancy test, and I am going to be making slings for them. We definitely celebrate the women and her new life created









*although that would make us terrible fanatics to other people, you can't please everyone







*
What a great idea to make slings available to women and to give them some booties as soon as they find out they are pregnant, to help them focus on the wonder of the new life they are carrying. Great ideas!


----------

